# *Sick* goat.... high fever ??



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

:help2

Sorry just to come here for help... but so busy. 

OK Uno is a 1 year old FF kidded single doe March 25th. NO PROBLEMS.

When milking this AM Isaac thought her udder and her milk felt HOT. So he checked her temp and 2 herd mates. Uno is solid black. Herd mates temps were 101.9 & 102.1 (both solid black goats). Uno's temp is 106!!

Milked normal numbers. 
Ate normally. 
Acting normally. 
Laying out there chewing her cud after milking. 
No wounds
No injuries
No congestion
Udder is normal and supple... not hard, no knots, no clumpy milk, just hot... but SHE is hot. 

2 full waters in the yard, good shade in the yard though it is a sunny yard. 

I am at a loss????

:help2


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it hot where you live? Maybe she was laying in the hot sun while the other two black does were laying in the shade. Usually, if a goat has a high fever it is also acting sick. I would be sure to keep her in a cool, shaded area and it wouldn't hurt to give her a dose of Banamine. Other than that, keep a close eye on her to see if more treatment is needed.


----------



## boeredsilly (Feb 10, 2011)

I have never heard of a goat having that high a temp & not showing and signs & symptoms of being sick. Do you have a place you can move her to where she will stay in the shade? I would do this & then check her temp in another hour or so to see what it is doing.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies...


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

Just want to say I hope all is well.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it possilbe she was simply overheated...maybe go back and take it again? 106 is high for an adult. But no symptoms...take the temp again now that she is milked out, check the waterers for ick in them, and then give banamine and really watch her tommorrow if anything progresses. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

put in shade
cleaned water

temps this AM.... 102 vs 107!!!

milk numbers dropped in half this AM.

still eating and fighting to get on the milk stand

no lumps, bumps or tenderness...

giving .5cc of banamine... she is about 110lbs.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

is she breathing more rapidly than the others?
I am assuming you meant 'her' temp is 107 this morning? That is high.
Have you started her on antibiotics? I believe I would, though you are not sure of symptoms yet?
I had two with fevers like that several years ago. They both had some type of pnuemonia that was picked up at a breeder's. It swept through other herds near the breeders also and killed several.
One of mine definitely had classic signs (she was symptomatic when picked up at breeder's), but the other had eaten the night before, next morning acted a little funny, by afternoon had the 107 fever and was breathing fast (began meds then) and was dead that night. She had been home a while before this happened so I didn't immediately connect it.

Are you giving split doses of banamine? Think the dose is 1cc/100lbs. I would be constant with it. Get her weight right and give her all you can.
Have you checked her temp few hours post banamine to see if it is pulling her temp down? Is she drinking/peeing? Is she acting normal this morning? Isolating herself at all?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn what antibiotics do you have on hand?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

not breathing faster or heavier...

Sorry yes Uno was 107 vs a herd mate of 102 this AM. 

I have -

Pen g
Biomycin
Baytril
Gentomycin
Nuflor

106.8 (down only .4 3hrs after a 1/2 dose of banamine).... She weighs 110lbs.


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Lynn,
How is Uno doing? Has her fever reduced any? Has she become symptomatic? Sure would think something is brewing and would surface by now.
Did you start antibiotics? Which one? 
I guess if I had been in your shoes, I probably would have selected Nuflor first, fearing respiratory and then go from there. 
does she have any discharge? You wouldn't think she would be feeling very well with a temp that high and you wouldn't think she would be eating. Have you ever had to take her temp any other time in her life?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Still high fever... 

started biomycin until I get a suggestion

going to give a 2nd banamine and then check in 1 hr vs 3hrs....

She is STILL acting normally... she was chasing and head butting another goat from the manger earlier. 

No discharge... 

Never did her temp before according to my records... she's just been Miss Easy. 

She is in the yard she's been in since last summer with all the FF.... her twin is in there too. 

No one else shows any signs of anything. 

We recently had a goat come home with some udder issues, but she is in a different yard and always milked last. 

I'm at a loss and I hate that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When I am guessing I always go for Naxcel, because it's both gram negative and gram positive and it can be given with most other drugs if after 24 hours symptoms aren't abating or I have gotten a better diagnosis from other symptoms emerging...plus the milk withdrawal. I have not had to beg my vet to get excennel in yet. Let us know how she is doing. Vicki


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

I remembered you saying that before Vicki (about naxcel/excenel)and so now that I have excenel, that would have been a good option, but since Lynn didn't list it, I was thinking nuflor would have been my next pick. Trouble is it is just guessing.
I don't know what you mean about begging your vet I guess; sorry.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

She is a horse vet, so naxcel is there all the time, for pickup. She feels that excenel should be OTC, so she doesn't keep it around which means waiting for her to order it...she is not big on writing out scripts. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Update.... even with banamine her temp has NOT dropped below 106

yesterday (Tuesday) her milk numbers dropped... this morning she gave only .4

Today is the first day she did not eat her grain.... she also started grinding her teeth and looked wobbly on the stand. 

But I did just see her headbutting when put back in her yard....

still no obvious signs though about what is going on. 

We started biomycin Monday. 

With no change yesterday after 3 doses... we gave pen g last night and ds is giving it this AM + B complex.


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey. I think she may have mastitis because I remember that happened to one of my doe. Her milk starting to dropping and I tried everything and couldnt figure out. That was like 5 or 7 years ago. I feel bad today that I should have realize it is from mastitis that she didnt even complain and just like your doe. And her milk production never went back to normal ever since but I put her down 2 to 3 years ago.. That just a thought.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

She needs a heavier hitting antibiotic. Even vets will switch antibiotics after 2 days if there is no improvement. (Sorry but Penicillin is really just good for wounds and listeriosis). 

Nuflor if this seems respiratory related. 
Excenel/Naxcel is an excellent broad spectrum antibiotic that also works well with banamine for pneumonia. 
A very big hitter is Draxxin. One shot every 7-14 days (10-14 days for cattle) if your vet will give you some. She is obviously not kicking this on her own and fixing to crash.

Hope to hear she does better on a stronger antibiotic.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I'll try the nuflor then... all I have is - 

Pen g
Biomycin
Baytril
Gentomycin
Nuflor


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't use Nuflor make sure and check for dosages. Do put down a warning for yourself on moving from Tetracycline's to Penn or back and forth, or ever giving at the same time. Her blood level of both is nill when they are switched or given together. Drug interaction. And like Camille said, when you are hitting 24 hours on a drug, certainly 36, if you are not seeing improvement you want to switch drugs...with penicillin you are now guessing it is gram positive now...why using a broad spectrum antibiotic when guessing is key, or using one that you can also use penicillin with. Don't let a doe get this far into a disease process without improvement...if she is valuable to the herd one round of IV antibiotics and fluids can turn this around. Give her a really good look over...ears, feet, press around the coronary band, all over her udder, listen to her breathing. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Vicki...

After just over 24 hrs on biomycin (Mon-Tue)... we did the pen G (late last night and this AM)....

just gave nuflor and b complex 10:15AM ... she had pen g & banamine about 6:30AM... 

I did check the nuflor dosages. 3cc/ 100# 1x/day for 5 days... says respiratory, uterine, & mastitis. 

I've gone over her... so has ds 16... she is definitely lethargic now though... as of yesterday she was not. 

I have fluids and will do sub q


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Bummer, anyway you are looking at acidosis with more grain than she is used to right before this all started? Drench her with baking soda to make me feel better  You will need to start adding B vitamins especially thiamin if she stops eating, and CMPK etc...if she is down, waiting on the nuflor to take effect. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

No way I can see that she got into extra grain, but will go out and drench her before bed...

We started the vit B complex yesterday... and gave it 2x today. 

I have seen her at the waterer several times today and saw her pee so did not do the fluids... 

She picked at her grain again tonight on the stand... but she was at the hay feeder several times. 

She seems to swing back & forth... I had read nuflor stings.... so expected a reaction... she had none... seemed lethargic

but then she was butting another girl away from the hay feeder within the hour.

I wish my goats would read the books on how they are supposed to act when sick... 

I was already stewing over the CMPK... so will do that before bed too. 

ON the good side... I'll update soon about Nutmeg... my goat who ripped her side open.... she is doing well and healing nicely!!


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow my heart goes out to you. I hope she will be ok. The not knowing is definitely the worst part!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Only 3-4 squirts of milk this AM... very yellow... 

giving 2nd nuflor, more B vitamins, more baking soda drench... 

last night did CMPK, B vitamins, & drench... 

 Her dam is my top milker... we call her Mighty Mutt...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The yellow milk is from the vitamin injections.

It almost seems like she is having a uterine infection, but it is really late after kidding and it's to early to coincide with her first heat (when the cervic open a little for the first time when you first can have a real smelly sign of a uterine infection that has been brewing).

I so hate giving anything orally to my adults, but you might want to add sulfa for bacterial enteritis.

With no other does affected yet, we at least know it isn't viral.

Subq fluids really can help, even if drinking and peeing, your still drinking and peeing when they hook you up to IV as soon as you step foot in the ER. Especially as she hits 36 hours of the new med. 

How is her temp?

Great news about Nutmeg! Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK update on Uno...

Her temp is down!!!!

101.7 for Uno vs 100.2 and 100.4 for 2 other black goats.

Milk production is just a few squirts. 

She ate her morning grain! (She never went off her hay, but about 4 milkings she picked at her grain)...

Continuing B complex and Nuflor. She got her 3rd of 5 doses of Nuflor this AM. 

I *think* she will be ok. I still wish my goats would read the books and present CLEAR symptomology... but they seem to feel a need for confusion in my life. 

The fact that she never went DOWN and continued to mix it up with the other girls and eat her hay all seems positive. 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking at your list of meds, all I want to say is: do not use Gentamycin on a lactating animal. Milk witholding is......just about forever. It's a great working med. for young kids with pneumonia or severe scours in some cases and you can use it for breeding bucks, but you just can't use it for a lactating or almost lactating animal.


----------

